# Add Parktronic Graphic for A6 C6 via vagcom



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

Those with back up sensors on C6 A6 cars, just got help on ability to add parktronic graphic via vagcom. Hope this helps others, as it is a nice easy feature to add.

Open Module [76] - Parking Aid

Short Coding:
0?xxxxx: Optical Illustration
0 = without Optical Illustration in Display
2 = with Optical Illustration in Display

Save changes, then enable Graphic display in MMI under the Parking menu. (Click yes when prompted for default work group coding from VCDS)

My oem coding went from 0001206 to 0201206


----------



## yunvme4197 (Oct 16, 2006)

where did u get ur vagcom from


----------

